# SP-01 and CZ-75 grips--HOGUE



## MIR

I appreciate everyone who replied to my posting about the SP-01 HELP topic. 

Again as I stated the 75 feels just fine in my hands.
My P-01 fits just fine too. --I LOVE THAT GUN....

I am hearing that the Hogue rubber finger groove grips for the CZ-75 fit on the SP-01.
If this is true that tells me the grip size is the same. I do beleive the SP-01 is a tad longer though and understandably so because of the higher mag. capacity. 


Can anyone verify if this is true regarding the Hogue grips for the 75?


----------



## gilfo

Sorry if I have the wrong poster but here goes. If you are concerned about the size of the grip I would stay away from the Houge grips and maybe look into the slim alumn grips that are available for the SP01. If I have this wrong--- never mine.


----------



## Buffal0

The reason the SP-01 is longer is due to the extended magazine. The magazine drops about... a half inch (maybe?) below the grip itself. And yes, I do believe the CZ-75 and CZ-75 SP-01 have interchangeable grips, and therefore I also think the Hogue grips would fit on both the CZ-75 and CZ-75 SP-01.

I personally own an SP-01 Tactical. Here is a pic to show you the extended part of the magazine:










See the plastic part at the end of the magazine? I think they take that into account when taking measurements of the grip.

Hope this helps!

-Buffal0


----------



## jimmy

BUffalo, you are absolutely right..I ordered the Wooden grips for my SP01 and they are the same as for any CZ 75..When they came I installed them on the SP01 and they fit just fine..The CZ-custom web site have only the wooden Coco Bolo grips for CZ 75, they don't specify whether it is an SP01 or a B or BD.


----------



## Buffal0

jimmy said:


> BUffalo, you are absolutely right..I ordered the Wooden grips for my SP01 and they are the same as for any CZ 75..When they came I installed them on the SP01 and they fit just fine..The CZ-custom web site have only the wooden Coco Bolo grips for CZ 75, they don't specify whether it is an SP01 or a B or BD.


Cool cool. I am planning to make my own grips here soon...

I just got a woodburner, so I will be able to do pyrography on lots of stuff, hopefully grips I make...

I don't know how I am going about it though haha.... Right now I think I am going to just take the rubber grips off my gun and make a plaster mold of them, just to get the shape and such. Then I think I am going to make a mold with my hands AND the grips and hopefully make ergonomic grips. I saw a 97 B one time with some amazing contouring... I think I will try to go for that. :smt033


----------

